# TiVO without cable, as a "movie" box?



## klrobinson999 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of dropping cable. Would it still be possible to use my TiVO for access to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, Spotify, etc.?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

As long as you pay the TiVo monthly fee or have lifetime, it will work.

You can always hook up an antenna and receive free local broadcasts, assuming you have a model with an antenna input.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

klrobinson999 said:


> ... for access to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, Spotify, etc.?


Even though this a TIVO forum, for streaming those services I'd recommend getting a Roku (between $50 and $80 on Amazon and retail stores such as Walmart and Best Buy, depending on model).

We "cut the cord" about 2 years ago. We have both lifetimed TIVO and Roku (along with xbox 360). The TIVO is good for OTA recording. Not so good for streaming. I'd recommend using the Roku for streaming if it is affordable for your situation. We have all tried to stream Netflix and Amazon on our TIVO. The UI was not as nice as the $50 roku and it was a pain to use.

The bonus to a Roku is there are lots of other "channels" most of which are free.

Lastly, if you already have an xbox 360 and a gold subscription, you can stream those services through the xbox 360. The UI is very nice and the picture quality is excellent.

Having had TIVOs for about 14 years now, they remain excellent DVRs. While they can stream, it's just not as good as an inexpensive dedicated streaming device.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Definitely not worth the money to pay Tivo every month just for their crappy net apps, but if you have lifetime it's usable. I'd get a Roku however, because it's cheap, much better for apps, and uses less power.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

I vote Roku too, i got one from amazon for $40 more to just try it out. Decent device for the money and now pretty much stopped using the TiVo webapps. Only main app that roku is missing is youtube.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Roku... I have a TiVo and I still got a Roku, the experience is top-notch.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to agree with the other folks who say "get a Roku", even though I currently have an Apple TV. 

The Netflix interface on the Premiere isn't great. The speed is merely "usable". Amazon Prime members don't get their free rentals through the Premiere either. I don't use Hulu, so I can't speak for that. What I do like is that the TiVo can do 1080p/24 for Netflix. 

Right now, I'm waiting for Roku or Apple to put out an updated box that will let my own content output at 1080p/24 to replace my older Apple TV. I'm not a fan of the stutter introduced by devices doing their own telecine process, but almost everything in my library I want to stream is 24fps. Go figure.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

Jeff_DML said:


> Only main app that roku is missing is youtube.


It's not missing, just hard to find. There are two "private channels" that play youtube videos. They are: "1080P Showcase" (channel code is 1080p) and "Raterix" (channel code is raterix). Just go to your roku account online, click on install private channel and enter the channel codes above.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

rayik said:


> It's not missing, just hard to find. There are two "private channels" that play youtube videos. They are: "1080P Showcase" (channel code is 1080p) and "Raterix" (channel code is raterix). Just go to your roku account online, click on install private channel and enter the channel codes above.


thanks, yeah I should of clarified official support. I have a 720p only ROKU and got a error on the showcase private channel, I will try the raterix channel.

thanks


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I prefer the Playstation 3, the sound and picture quality is best and the speed of the Netflix app is far better then on TiVo. Also you have a bluray player.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

Johncv said:


> I prefer the Playstation 3, the sound and picture quality is best and the speed of the Netflix app is far better then on TiVo. Also you have a bluray player.


To be fair, it isn't that hard to beat the TiVo (or a "Smart" TV) when talking about performance of the Netflix app. I have over a half-dozen things that can stream from Netflix, and the TiVo can't even beat my TV.

A PS3 is fine if you play games, but a BD player with DLNA and Netflix built-in can be had for less than half the price. And a Roku is even cheaper, with more services built in (and probably faster than the Netflix app in the BD player). The PS3 really only makes financial sense if you want it for the games too.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

klrobinson999 said:


> I'm thinking of dropping cable. Would it still be possible to use my TiVO for access to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, Spotify, etc.?


you can also use programs like pytivo to upload things from your PC, i cut the cord a while ago and the 100 a month savings is great, if you dont mind making up a spreadsheet of shows and doing a little bit of housekeeping


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rayik said:


> Even though this a TIVO forum, for streaming those services I'd recommend getting a Roku (between $50 and $80 on Amazon and retail stores such as Walmart and Best Buy, depending on model).
> 
> We "cut the cord" about 2 years ago. We have both lifetimed TIVO and Roku (along with xbox 360). The TIVO is good for OTA recording. Not so good for streaming. I'd recommend using the Roku for streaming if it is affordable for your situation. We have all tried to stream Netflix and Amazon on our TIVO. The UI was not as nice as the $50 roku and it was a pain to use.
> 
> ...


The TiVo is the best box for Amazon purchased content. Because you can download it to the box and also watch it in 1080P24. While if you stream it from Amazon(with other devices since the TiVo can't stream it) you are limited to a 720P stream. Amazon doesn't have 1080P streaming. 
Which is why I love using my TiVos for my TV content from Amazon. Since it's usually in 1080P24 and DD 5.1.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The TiVo is the best box for Amazon purchased content. Because you can download it to the box and also watch it in 1080P24. While if you stream it from Amazon(with other devices since the TiVo can't stream it) you are limited to a 720P stream. Amazon doesn't have 1080P streaming.


Did not know that. Thank you for the information.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

rayik said:


> Did not know that. Thank you for the information.


if only the Tivo would do amazon Prime


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

if you drop cable who will you get internet from?


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> if only the Tivo would do amazon Prime


I believe the premiere does amazon prime.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

capkj said:


> I believe the premiere does amazon prime.


I wish it did, but it does not.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The TiVo is the best box for Amazon purchased content. Because you can download it to the box and also watch it in 1080P24. While if you stream it from Amazon(with other devices since the TiVo can't stream it) you are limited to a 720P stream. Amazon doesn't have 1080P streaming.
> Which is why I love using my TiVos for my TV content from Amazon. Since it's usually in 1080P24 and DD 5.1.


It's a trade-off. I find it takes forever to download from amazon to TiVo. I prefer to stream from Amazon to Xbox even if the quality is worse. At least it starts instantaneously.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

capkj said:


> if you drop cable who will you get internet from?


We dropped cable TV, but kept cable internet.

We eventually dropped residential cable internet and went to business cable internet (which has no usuage caps). Business cable internet was same price as residential for us, but we agreed to a 2 year contract.


----------

